# McDonough, GA Adult Male Cream and black



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Abelard-Abel
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in McDonough, GA *

Large • Adult • Male 

    
I am a sweet and loving soul that needs a lifetime companion to give me the home that I deserve. I was picked up as a stray, so my friends here at the shelter do not know anything about my past. If you would like to meet me, then please call my friends at (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 7/31-2900 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. Lost and stray animals are held at the Henry County Animal Care and Control Shelter for four (4) calendar days (excluding Sundays and county holidays) in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

*More about Abelard-Abel*

Pet ID: 7/31-2900 
*Abelard-Abel's Contact Info*

*Henry County Animal Control Shelter*, McDonough, GA 

770-288-PETS (7387)
Email Henry County Animal Control Shelter
See more pets from Henry County Animal Control Shelter


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

